# Picture Molding angles question



## TommyDIY (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

I started working on my picture molding on the foyer (as seen on the picture below). As you can see I got stuck on one picture molding right next to the stairs. My question is how do I get the angles to cuts correct using a miter saw so they butt up correctly?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you don't do this type work every day I would suggest making a template to place on your miter saw to be able to cut the sharp angles safely.


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

you can also try an angle finder. They're anywhere from 5 to hundreds, but the cheap ones are just as good. 

When doing something new or tricky, always practice on scrap wood first as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This is what I use.
http://www.amazon.com/Starrett-505P-7-Miter-Saw-Protractor/dp/B003CJSQ4S


----------

